# It Got Even Uglier...



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Another in the Uglies Spawn Log Series coming soon


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Subbing! Yay!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Male


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Female


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

They're both gorgeous! Very interesting combination


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I can't see the pics! Will have to wait till I get home!.... What ever happened to the other spawn? Are they for sale?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> I can't see the pics! Will have to wait till I get home!.... What ever happened to the other spawn? Are they for sale?


I only have a couple ready to rehome.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

They're here!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Gorgeous! LOVE that female!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

One fin two fin, yellow fin blue/clear fin!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Eggs 4.29


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

No sign of babies. Respawning tonight 5.7


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Shooting some betta porn tonight


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Please watch 1080p HD, filmed with my phone.

Failed wraps, only released 1 egg so far.

https://youtu.be/ub624ps86I8


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

These babies are going to be interesting! I need to set up a spawn tub ^^ I'm getting bored! Maybe f2 on its way?Hmmm...


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

So I did a double take just now, I have fry!! I also put the female in for another go...hopefully no snacking on de bebes.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yay! You just earned yourself another subscriber. Wish I had interesting stuff like this for my channel! Lol!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Baby spotted. Not sure if from Spawn1 or Spawn2. Spawn3 still in egg stage.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I see red and blue tinted fry! Going to try to respawn parents in same tank. Dad has been good with fry.


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh wow, both the male and female are stunning! Can't wait the fry c:


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

*poke poke* update?


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Was just thinking the same thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Babies are growing. I see some red cambos, which I hate.


----------

